# It's SNE Time Again!!!



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Saturday, February 20, 2016 is the AquaBid SNE!!!

From 7:00 pm EST until ???? sellers will have great prices on plants, fish, equipment, food, etc. Click on "One-Hour Auctions." That's all there is to it!

Member JDAquatics will have some great plant deals as will Bama Plants ("nofishtoday").

Have fun!!!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

WHOOOOO!!!! 

I have have some good days with getting paid for drawing so I can recklessly buy my weight in plants, lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for you! Even though I just received a huge order from JDAquatics (see my journal for list) I'll still look Saturday night. Never can have too many plants. :roll:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely not!

>_> I think I got my 75g as much for housing bigger fish as I did for indulging in more plants.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

How many plants _can_ I fit in a 2.65 gallon tank?? lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> How many plants _can_ I fit in a 2.65 gallon tank?? lol


You'd be surprised. I know I was. ;-) Now you have an excuse to go to PetCo and get that 5.5 for $14.00. LOL

Gary says I only have fish so I have an excuse for planted tanks.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice, hope there is some weeping moss for sale. Been looking for a good source and haven't really found much.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

JDAquatics has sold it. Send him a PM and maybe he'll list some tonight if he has it in stock.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks but, might be a little too late for that but I'll give him a quick pm anyways to see if he has any. As of right now, don't see anyone listing that moss for sale on aquabid.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay ludwigia alata was up. I love how it looks but it got killed off via my hair algae disaster. >_<' I think I'm at 10 auctions from bamaplants now. Yes let's test the limits of flat rate shipping. Especially since USPS keeps raising prices without raising quality. =_= My new stingray was "delivered" but it's not actually here.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm gonna cry.

This month's SNE is *intense*. I placed a bid on six items and only won three. Got instantly outbid on a nice bunch of Amazon sword and decided to let it go. But then I got tangled in a bidding war over @nofishtoday's "touch of purple" Cabomba and right before I placed the fifth bid the auction was closed. There's also this really nice breeding cave designed for fish like apistogramma but I want it on my 5gal. I'm, like, 99% sure I placed a bid but it was never recorded by AquaBid and now I don't see the item getting relisted. 

On the good side of things it means I'm spending less. On the bad side of things, I am now sulking under my pillow fort and will not come out unless lured with candies. 

Two SNEs ago I bid on anything I want and I will for sure get it. This time, people are fighting tooth and nail D:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah that's too bad. 

>_> I haven't had much competition... recklessly buying pond plants....

TODAY A WATER GARDEN. TOMORROW WE MAKE THE SWIMMING POOL A KOI POND. ((or so I tell myself))


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yaay nofishtoday relisted both the cave and the purple cabomba! Sure, it means I'm spending more money, but I'm happy XD haven't decided yet where to put the Cabomba tbh. Not even sure how to care for it. I got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Tina Renee (Feb 2, 2016)

*Substrate and plants*

Hi All,

Perfect timing RussellTheShihTzu! I have had glass marbles in my 3.5 tank for the two weeks I have had it, but have been reading that it is not the best due to too many crevasse for yucky stuff. Anyway plan to buy a better substrate today and at least one live plant, any suggestions on that? I have two planted bulbs but wanted an already mature, but inexpensive plant while I wait for the bulbs to grow. 

What to you think of CaribSea Eco-Complete or Flourite, made by Sea-Chem as substrates for plants? I don't really want to mess with a soil tank. I also got two ghost shrimp to help with clean up. Another possibility I read about was peat moss or laterite under the one to three mm gravel to provide nutrients for the plants. 

Suggestions?


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting this reminder thread including the details of what time the auction started and everything! I really appreciate it.  I was able to get some more plants for my tanks.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone received shipping notice yet? Like, when will the plants go out? I know I know it's Sunday, but I'm impatient LOL I just made the switch to sand in my newest 5gal. Sooooo excited. I kissed my entire paycheck goodbye but I'm happy XD


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm still awaiting my invoice. Hoping to get that today so they can get shipped either tomorrow or Tuesday!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Too impatient. Calculated the totals myself and sent out payments with a note asking sellers to let me know if I counted wrong. Here's hoping they get shipped Monday not Tuesday. What did everyone get? I snagged the 9 for $9 Crypt Ponti deal, and the $10 for 3 Anubias nana deal by HCA75 Aquatics. From JD I got two more tissue cultures, because why not. From nofishtoday... I actually lost track. Too many. 

I saw that hca75 offered six Neolamprogus Multifasciatus (I probably did not spell that right) along with the shells and driftwood O_O now only if I know how to care for those cute little guys... 

Happy to see more fish and inverts deal in SNE though. Maybe if we keep this up, one day we will have Bettas in SNE


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most sellers now send out PayPal invoices so they have tax and packing records. From experience I can tell you this takes a while to do and SNE is exhausting for sellers. Many also have dozens and dozens of invoices to prepare. Be patient. ;-)


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Can someone tell me what SNE stands for?
Saturday Night... Extravaganza? 

(And while you're at it.. what GNS stands for?)


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I believe it is Saturday Night Express.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

And I t-h-i-n-k GNS is just what that one AB seller calls his line. The farm is called GNS Betta although the username is not that.

... Welp. Now I feel bad for not waiting for the invoice ._. people would've thought at 19 I'd have more self control. Nope.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Saturday Night Extravaganza makes a lot of sense as a name....



Olivia27 said:


> I saw that hca75 offered six Neolamprogus Multifasciatus (I probably did not spell that right) along with the shells and driftwood O_O now only if I know how to care for those cute little guys...


I have multies! They are pretty easy. You just need hard and high pH water, a cycled tank (10g min, but the more floorspace the more you see them mess around), sand, and no attachments to the aquascape because they will wreck it moving sand to their liking. And they breed very easily, but they are fairly easy to sell. 

.....this was flat a few days ago ((the lava rock also had to be moved because they tipped it over digging under it))


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> Saturday Night Extravaganza makes a lot of sense as a name....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaay I was hoping you'd reply! :-D All I know about them is that they need shells 

Hard, basic water? Done. I have a constant 8.2 pH and a I-forgot-the-number gH that is stubborn enough to keep the water at 8.0 even after one whole week of RO treatment. Not sure how to measure TDS but I t-h-i-n-k it means I have high TDS. I always tell myself to test gH-kH on all the tanks when I have free time. I always forgot 

Sand? Done. No attached decors? Hell that's my dream. Next semester I'm getting a 20 Long. Might as well fill it up with these guys :lol: in the mean time I'll do more reading.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Olivia27 said:


> And I t-h-i-n-k GNS is just what that one AB seller calls his line. The farm is called GNS Betta although the username is not that.
> 
> ... Welp. Now I feel bad for not waiting for the invoice ._. people would've thought at 19 I'd have more self control. Nope.


I can testify that age doesn't give you more self control. ;-)


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

*Yay for the Saturday Night Express!*

Well, I know I need a LOT more plants in my two tanks so I decided I'd try SNE for plants. I've heard great things about JDAquatics, so I chose to buy from him. Here is a list of the plants I got this time:


Ludwigia Dark Red - 2
Broadleaf Sagittaria Subulata - 1
Giant Hygro 'Narrow Leaf' - 2
Baby tears Micranthemum umbrosom - 1
Hygrophila Corymbosa var N. stricta - 1

I realize that I'll need more plants, but I think it's a good start. JD was nice enough to add any extra Ludwigia Dark Red plant to my invoice. I wish I could have gotten more! Maybe next time....


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Olivia27 said:


> Yaaay I was hoping you'd reply! :-D All I know about them is that they need shells
> 
> Hard, basic water? Done. I have a constant 8.2 pH and a I-forgot-the-number gH that is stubborn enough to keep the water at 8.0 even after one whole week of RO treatment. Not sure how to measure TDS but I t-h-i-n-k it means I have high TDS. I always tell myself to test gH-kH on all the tanks when I have free time. I always forgot
> 
> Sand? Done. No attached decors? Hell that's my dream. Next semester I'm getting a 20 Long. Might as well fill it up with these guys :lol: in the mean time I'll do more reading.


Yep, you've got lake taganyika on tap, lol. 

20long is such a pretty size. 



My SNE haul was

L ovalis 
L peruensis 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Anubias nana petite 
2 Lud. alata stems 
Xmas moss 
Potamogeton nodosus 
floating heart 
2 Stauro. repens stems 
6 nodes H triparta 
Ap. ulvaceus 
crimson Tab 
10 red clay caps 


>_> I keep telling myself my 75g will have a unified design but it will probably be like "jungle. just jungle"


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

feistygirl said:


> Well, I know I need a LOT more plants in my two tanks so I decided I'd try SNE for plants. I've heard great things about JDAquatics, so I chose to buy from him. Here is a list of the plants I got this time:
> 
> 
> Ludwigia Dark Red - 2
> ...


If your goal is to simply grow a jungle, you probably won't need to buy any more. Just keep your current bunch in tip-top condition and they should take over the tank soon. Baby tears for example, under high lighting and a hefty dose of Excel, is reported to take over an entire 75gal. L. repens (dark red ludwigia) is also a fast grower and easy to propagate. Buuut my bunch died on me  I think I don't have enough iron in the substrate. I got iron tabs now though so maybe one day I'll try again. Their dark red colors are lovely. 



Kaxen said:


> Yep, you've got lake taganyika on tap, lol.
> 
> 20long is such a pretty size.
> 
> ...


And here I thought I got a lot :shock:

My list:
- 9 crypt ponti
- 3 Anubias nana
- 1 Anubias golden
- 1 Anubias nangi 
- 1 bunch of H. difformis
- 1 crypt parva tissue culture
- 1 N. Taiwan tissue culture
- 1 portion of Crimson root tabs
- 1 bunch of purple Cabomba 
- 1 cave, designed for pelvicachromis and apistogramma but will be used by a Betta :-D


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Olivia27 said:


> And here I thought I got a lot :shock:


lol, it was my birthday on the 1st, then Chinese New Year, and then I got some drawing commissions, and then I had two really good days at caricature work (I get paid extra if I sell enough caricatures) this month, and I'm like TREAT YO SELF. 

........which usually translates into TREAT THE FISH


----------

